# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  import,export در excel

## oliya24

*سلام دوستان کسی میتونه بگه کار این 2 دستور چیه معنی هر کوم یعنی چی؟*
* برای چی ما باید داده ها رو از جداول به این نرم افزار ببریم؟؟*
*اینم بگم من در همین تالار جستجو کردم چیزی که بدست اوردم یکی از دوستان میگفت حدود 2 میلیون رکورد داره که وقتی میریزه تو excel نیمی از انها را نشان میده این گفتم که فکر نکنید جستجو نکردم*
*البته بازم جستجو کردم و روند این کار رو یاد گرفتم و فقط سوال من به 2 خط اول هست*
*همین* 
*متشکرم*

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
فرض کنید اطلاعاتی در یک فایل Excel یا یک منبع اطلاعاتی دیگه دارید و نیاز دارید وارد SQL Server کنید تا بتونید از طریق برنامه ای که نوشتید از اون داده ها استفاده کنید اینجا کار Import مشخص میشه.
در مورد Export زمانی میشه نیاز دارید یک سری از اطلاعات رو وارد Excel بکنید تا بتونید یک سری گزارشات خاصی به صورت موقت ازش تهیه کنید که از این گزینه استفاده میکنید.
البته این یک کاربرد خیلی محدودشه که توضیح دادم که خیلی گسترده تر از این موضوعاته که بیان کردم.

----------

